# Duratouch SX3 for SBE II or Super Vinci



## ElwoodUT (Jul 27, 2012)

Just want to see if anyone may be interested in trading their Benelli for my SX3. It is about 2 years old and has the Duratouch coating. 28" barrel MODB and Carlson Black Cloud choke. I also have the box, shims, factory chokes and everything. Please let me know if you have any questions. PM me and I can text you some pics


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Vinci? 
I have one not a super.


----------



## ElwoodUT (Jul 27, 2012)

Really looking for another fun with the 3 1/2" Chamber.


----------

